# Algae!!!!!!!



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

My 29gal tank has been set up for a month now with 12 plants and 72watts t-5 lighting and no co2........I have algae growing on my plants and tanks walls.....How can I get rid of it?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

From the info you have given I see that you need to add more plants. Also the addition of C02 would be a great help; with over 2wpg you need it. At least use Seachem Excel for a carbon source.

Your tank is newly setup and it is common for algae to occur. Adding a variety of algae eaters will also help.

Some more info would help...

_What are your water parameters_?... PH, KH, N03, P04

_What ferts do you dose/how much?_

_How many hours a day is the lights on for?_

_How often do you do water changes/tank maintenance?_


----------

